# Home Theater Boasts 20 Audio Channels



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_*"...The fact that there are 20 custom CAT speakers hidden in there - three mains, four side surrounds, two rear surrounds and five delivery subs and six balancing subs - is amazing."*_


> *Dream Home Theater Features 20 Channels of Audio*
> This 429-square-foot home theater features 20 channels of DSP processing and custom CAT speakers.
> 
> By CE Pro Editors
> April 11, 2011


http://www.cepro.com/article/dream_home_theater_features_20_channels_of_audio/


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll take one please!

Here's my setup (I wish!) :

http://www.hometheaterdesignmag.com/content/greatest-show-earth

Only 6 million bucks worth of gear. 11,315 watts and 18 foot screen.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nick said:


> _*"...The fact that there are 20 custom CAT speakers hidden in there - three mains, four side surrounds, two rear surrounds and five delivery subs and six balancing subs - is amazing."*_http://www.cepro.com/article/dream_home_theater_features_20_channels_of_audio/


Looks familiar, I"m thinking it was a CEDIA winner from last year, or the year before.

It's a great room, but to me, they should have either put in a bigger screen or moved the seating closer and had a stand-up bar in the rear.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

spartanstew said:


> Looks familiar, I"m thinking it was a CEDIA winner from last year, or the year before.
> 
> It's a great room, but to me, they should have either put in a bigger screen or moved the seating closer and had a stand-up bar in the rear.


Stand up bar is where it's at  What's better than liquor and extremely loud movies?!


----------

